# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Princeton Russian Language Material Online

## sukhumi

Hi, as I assume you all know, the http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA101/ link is inactive. Does anybody have a backup of all the material? If so please let me know, and maybe you can send it to me. Thanks!

----------


## Forrest

The complete Princeton Russian course is available for free downloading at the following site:  http://www.freelanguagecourses.com/ 
The author, Dr. David Freedel, has graciously made it available, although he is interested in hearing from those who use it, so please do send him a brief e-mail to let him know how much his work, and his generosity, is appreciated by those learning Russian.

----------


## sukhumi

Thanks a million!!!

----------


## Haksaw

I've been trying to download the file -to no avail. any help?? does it still exhist??

----------


## sukhumi

I was able to download it just fine.  Actually my first attempt was unsuccessful.  It froze about a third of the way through.  My second attempt was successful however.  If you're having trouble, try downloading the torrent here: http://www.mininova.org/tor/904728

----------


## DDT

Does anyone know if this Princeton course covers advanced Russian too?

----------


## Lylandra

Well it depends on what you mean by "advanced". According to the schedules, it covers 3 semesters, quite intensively (1 lesson / day), which makes a total of about 200 lessons (.pdf doc). 
Is there a Russian or an advanced student to tell us how advanced Princeton courses really get ?

----------


## Jennie

Did anyone ever come up with a list of answers to the exercises in the Princeton course? 
It would be helpful to know if i'm getting it right.

----------


## Lylandra

You could probably ask the owner if he has that. He answered very nicely when I asked him about the schedule.
Would you like also to ask him if the full scripts of the stories (Sarah, Boris) are available ?

----------


## Lylandra

Hi,
I contacted the owner, and here is his answer :
"Я постараюсь найти эти тексты, но, честно говоря, думаю, что это будет не скоро.  Дело в том, что я ищу работу (как все).  Надо признаться, что у меня не очень хорошо идут дела, но я думаю (я уверен), что многие страдают гораздо больше, чем я."

----------


## ndemeis

Did you ever find out about the answers?  I have moved passed the point where I know everything and want to know if i'm getting it right without bothering my friends every two seconds.  Where can I find his email address to ask for answers?

----------


## DDT

Текст без ответов совсем бесполезный!

----------

